# David n' goliath



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen's new little buddy he met the other day!!! 
























eace:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I love Aspen! I love 'em I love 'em I LOVE 'em!!! How freakin' cute! Mr. Gentle Giant.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I love Aspen! I love 'em I love 'em I LOVE 'em!!! How freakin' cute! Mr. Gentle Giant.


Thanks! He's really gentle with the little guys...actually does better with them.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwww!!!! 
Aspen is such a good boy! So sweet and gentle. He is just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I love it! Aspen is suuuuch a beautiful Malamute <3


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Sooo sweet! Aspen is gorgeous!


----------

